# Another corny question...



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ok say in theory that i bred my two corns together in a few years time. What would the possible outcomes be?

Snow het hypo 50% het caramel female
Anery het hypo het amel 50% het caramel male

(they are siblings so would that cause a problem??)


Also i have a creamsicle female that i may like to try breeding off in the future. What would you suggest putting her too? or would you say that there isn't a market??


All replies very welcome indeed : victory:



Katie


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Snow het hypo 50% het caramel female x Anery het hypo het amel 50% het caramel male

If nobody is het caramel:
12.50% Anerythristic het. Amel 
12.50% Snow 
25.00% Anerythristic het. Amel, het. Hypo 
25.00% Snow, het. Hypo 
12.50% Ghost, het. Amel 
12.50% Coral

if male is het caramel and the female isn't:
6.25% Anerythristic het. Amel 
6.25% Snow 
6.25% Anerythristic het. Butter 
6.25% Snow, het. Caramel 
12.50% Anerythristic het. Amel, het. Hypo 
12.50% Snow, het. Hypo 
12.50% Anerythristic het. Butter, het. Amel, het. Caramel, het. Hypo 
12.50% Snow, het. Amber 
6.25% Ghost, het. Amel 
6.25% Snow, Hypomelanistic 
6.25% Ghost, het. Butter 
6.25% Coral het. Caramel 

if female is het caramel and the male isn't:
6.25% Anerythristic het. Amel 
6.25% Snow 
12.50% Anerythristic het. Amel, het. Hypo 
12.50% Snow, het. Hypo 
6.25% Anerythristic het. Butter 
6.25% Snow, het. Caramel 
12.50% Anerythristic het. Butter, het. Amel, het. Caramel, het. Hypo 
12.50% Snow, het. Amber 
6.25% Ghost, het. Amel 
6.25% Snow, Hypomelanistic 
6.25% Ghost, het. Butter 
6.25% Coral het. Caramel 

if both are het caramel:
3.13% Anerythristic het. Amel 
3.13% Snow 
6.25% Anerythristic het. Butter 
6.25% Snow, het. Caramel 
6.25% Anerythristic het. Amel, het. Hypo 
6.25% Snow, het. Hypo 
12.50% Anerythristic het. Butter, het. Amel, het. Caramel, het. Hypo 
12.50% Snow, het. Amber 
3.13% Anerythristic, Caramel het. Amel 
3.13% Snow, Caramel (some in USA are calling these 'Xanthic Snows')
6.25% Anerythristic, Caramel het. Amel, het. Hypo 
6.25% Snow, Caramel het. Hypo 
3.13% Ghost, het. Amel 
3.13% Coral
6.25% Ghost, het. Butter 
6.25% Coral het. Caramel 
3.13% Anerythristic, Caramel, Hypomelanistic het. Amel 
3.13% Snow, Amber 

A proper rainbow clutch!

hth


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

crikey that's alot to take in. thanks for that!


Katie


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> Snow het hypo 50% het caramel female x Anery het hypo het amel 50% het caramel male
> 
> If nobody is het caramel:
> 12.50% Anerythristic het. Amel
> ...


 
Im glad you did that one dude:no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> Im glad you did that one dude:no1:


 i cheated! :grin1:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

u cheated?

Ok then guys what would you recommend putting to my Snow het hypo 50%het caramel female, to make the best of her genes? (not for a fair few years yet!) N what would make an interesting choice of partner for my creamsicle female? (i'm clueless. sorry lol)



Katie


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> Ok then guys what would you recommend putting to my Snow het hypo 50%het caramel female, to make the best of her genes? (not for a fair few years yet!) N what would make an interesting choice of partner for my creamsicle female? (i'm clueless. sorry lol)



What colour snakes do you want to get, theres loads of possibilities with her!
My first choice though would be something with caramel in it to prove or disprove her 50% het. If you like bright snakes i'd go with a Butter (amel + caramel), if you like darker snakes then a Caramel. If you like intense colours then i'd put her with an Amber (hypo + caramel). Then if you get any hatchlings with a caramel morph you will know she is definetly 100% het caramel.

For the Creamsicle, i'd go with another creamsicle or an amel (do you know that a creamsicle is an intergrade with a Great Plains Rat Snake?)


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah i knew a creamsicle was a cross. which is why i was curious as to what her put her with. wasn't sure what i'd have to list the babies as. I bought her as a 'suspected creamsicle' will try to get some more pics when she's digested her food to prove or disprove that tho.

Cheers for the help 


Katie


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

just checking, theres loads that don't! 

creamsicle x amel will give creamsicles and would have to be sold as creamsicles.
if you put anything without amel in it to a creamsicle you get normal coloured corns x emoryi (copper, or rootbeer if you go off american names).

theres other daft names for other morphs of corn/emoryi crosses but they're not really my cup of tea so someone else will have to explain the rest!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey, what's silly about:

Cinnamon - Visual Hypo Emoryi/Corn cross
Buttercream - Visual Amelanistic Caramel Emoryi/Corn cross
Icicle/Snowsicle - Visual Amelanistic Anerythristic Emoryi/Corn cross
Fudgesicle/Anerysicle - Visual Anerythristic Emoryi/Corn cross
Harvest - Visual Amel with very little dorsal white Emoryi/Corn cross (equivalent of a "Sunglow" corn)

What surprises me is that names haven't been coined for MORE of the Emoryi crosses.... I mean, people have made buttercreams, so there must be "Caramel Creams" out there somewhere. And if there's hypo Creams and anery Creams, someone must have tried a Ghost cream... but what do you call something that's liable to be white/silver and tan that's in a ghosty theme?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Crikey didn't know there were so many. Must admit i adore buttercreams, so might be worth lookin at in the future 


Katie


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i don't suppose they're that daft really, it just makes me chuckle when people carry on the creamsicle/fudgsicle 'sicle' thing  i wonder if a ghost cross would be called a 'Ghostsicle' 
I suppose it makes sense though, because when you hear 'somethingsicle' you know its an emoryi cross


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

eeji said:


> i don't suppose they're that daft really, it just makes me chuckle when people carry on the creamsicle/fudgsicle 'sicle' thing  i wonder if a ghost cross would be called a 'Ghostsicle'
> I suppose it makes sense though, because when you hear 'somethingsicle' you know its an emoryi cross


Yup. And "Fudgesicle" makes sense for a brownish-chocolatey Anery-based cross, since that's a brand of chocolate-flavoured ice lolly over there (and Creamsicle is a brand of orange-and-vanilla ice lolly)

Though I'd rather see Ghost Emoryi called something like Vanilla if it's a tan-and-creamy-white snake....


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah, creamsicle and fudgsicle i know about, which makes sense. it goes some way to describe the colour. icicle sounds sensible, again gives some sort of clue to the colour, and carries on the 'sicle' tradition.


----------

